# Anyone have any experience with Bob's Tilt/Trim/Jack Plate combo?



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

being able to control the bow attitude with trim is a pretty nice feature but is something you can live without if you have to.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

wow I just looked at that unit online and it's 1800 bucks.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I had a 2003 glades skiff with 30 HP Tohat no power trim and I cut starboard to raise the motor to trim the bow for max throttle. Worked great for a motor with no trim. I did not want to add the weight. On the 18 Waterman I use a fixed jack plate four inch set back for simplicity, reduced weight, and performance. Even at max motor height on the Waterman transom the lower unit was too low for optimum performance.


----------



## JR_Hurst (Sep 11, 2012)

> wow I just looked at that unit online and it's 1800 bucks.



Yeah that's why I was wondering if I can get by without that. I feel like I could get a regular Jack Plate & Trim Tabs for what I would pay for that one combo unit.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

You could get a nice used motor with trim & tilt and a manual jackplate for a little more than the cost of that combo unit.


----------



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

it is extremely heavy


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I built my own by modifying a CMC PT-35 in my machine shop. Having both jack and trim capability is awesome and I use both continually when running. If it gets rough, trim up, raise the bow and keep going. If it gets shallow, jack up and scoot over it (as long as there's no grass). Never have to stop and mess with trim pins and such, plus I can run faster and get better holeshot by tweaking for each.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOaVdAG9rUw#action=share[/media]
http://youtu.be/hOaVdAG9rUw

I have no experience with Bob's combo unit, but I can tell you that I'd have a hard time going back to only one or the other.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

It's a shame Tom C still isn't building them


----------



## JR_Hurst (Sep 11, 2012)

> I built my own by modifying a CMC PT-35 in my machine shop. Having both jack and trim capability is awesome and I use both continually when running. If it gets rough, trim up, raise the bow and keep going. If it gets shallow, jack up and scoot over it (as long as there's no grass). Never have to stop and mess with trim pins and such, plus I can run faster and get better holeshot by tweaking for each.
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOaVdAG9rUw#action=share[/media]
> http://youtu.be/hOaVdAG9rUw
> 
> I have no experience with Bob's combo unit, but I can tell you that I'd have a hard time going back to only one or the other.



Do you want to sell that one & build you another one?
lol
Unfortunately I don't have access to a machine shop.


----------



## JR_Hurst (Sep 11, 2012)

> It's a shame Tom C still isn't building them



I would be willing to give up body parts for Tom C to start making them again. Or anyone that could make something simular.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have gone over this with my machinist and I even called TOM ( I have permission to copy his design)

NO One is willing to pay what it would cost to produce one I put it out there and NO takers ... 

I just put an adjustable plate on a Bob's T n T and so far so good but testing has been limited ...



> > It's a shame Tom C still isn't building them
> 
> 
> 
> I would be willing to give up body parts for Tom C to start making them again. Or anyone that could make something simular.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> > It's a shame Tom C still isn't building them
> 
> 
> 
> I would be willing to give up body parts for Tom C to start making them again. Or anyone that could make something simular.


I wouldn't go that far. His design was great but his travel bushings were junk to say the least. Not knocking the guy but I had to basically get an expert machinist to redo my jack plate...


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

> I built my own by modifying a CMC PT-35 in my machine shop. Having both jack and trim capability is awesome and I use both continually when running. If it gets rough, trim up, raise the bow and keep going. If it gets shallow, jack up and scoot over it (as long as there's no grass). Never have to stop and mess with trim pins and such, plus I can run faster and get better holeshot by tweaking for each.
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOaVdAG9rUw#action=share[/media]
> http://youtu.be/hOaVdAG9rUw
> 
> Yes. Is there anyway you would make another?


----------



## JR_Hurst (Sep 11, 2012)

> I have gone over this with my machinist and I even called TOM ( I have permission to copy his design)
> 
> NO One is willing to pay what it would cost to produce one I put it out there and NO takers ...
> 
> ...


----------

